# Game 22, Bucks vs Clippers, aka the Caron Butler homecoming



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> WHEN: 7:30 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> WHERE: BMO Harris Bradley Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/183606751.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Butler on his injuries of injuries at the Bradley Center;

R


> acine native Caron Butler likes to come home, don't get him wrong.
> 
> But playing against the Bucks in Milwaukee has been a nightmare for the Los Angeles Clippers forward. Butler will try again when the Clippers, winners of eight straight games, meet the Bucks, winners of four in a row, on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/183643321.html


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

No surprise here.

Sigh.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

On the topic of Caron Butler, I was at a City Council meeting in Racine a while back where they mentioned that he had donated a chunk of money to help fund some neighborhood festival... I always like it when guys give back to their community, so I thought that was pretty solid of him.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

That's pretty awesome. Kudos Caron Butler, whose name I just misspelled into google as "_Carbon_ Butler", which would be a most badass name.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Dornado said:


> On the topic of Caron Butler, I was at a City Council meeting in Racine a while back where they mentioned that he had donated a chunk of money to help fund some neighborhood festival... I always like it when guys give back to their community, so I thought that was pretty solid of him.


He is a good guy. And he still has tons of family in the area. I don't know if he still comes back and spends part of the summer here, but he was still doing that just a few years ago.


----------

